# Wild camping on Mull



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone know of free camping spots on Mull,preferably by the coast as we have a small boat? Thanks.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Calgary beach is a popular spot for free-camping, public toilets and a hotel nearby, beautiful spot but popular. Drive from Tobermory via Dervaig approaching from the other end is a bit of an 'interesting' drive; 8O 

Other than that I've seen people pulled over in lots of quiet places of which there are multitudes on Mull. Fidden farm down by Fionhport is also a great spot. It's a bona fide campsite, though completely informal but the location is beatiful and the 'facilities' are basic and a lot of people launch boats off the beach.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, Dangler. Already knew about Calgary but are concerned that it's become too popular and signs advising not to camp are up?
Also had read about Fidden and think we may well give that a go. Otherwise, seems we may be ok. to stop anywhere we find suitable. I wonder if that is the case and there are no "no camping signs?" We tend to make a point of not staying anywhere where signs forbidding overnighting etc. are.


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

The only signs I've seen like that are on forestry car parks but nowhere else. I've not seen any signs at Calgary but then I wasn't looking too hard. I think the usual advice about being discrete etc. apply and I think you'll find Mull is a relaxed island and even the 'proper' campsites are fairly relaxed. The campsite at Tobermory and Craignure are often full of families with toddlers these days, off to see around Balamory which didn't bother us too much as we have two youngish ones of our own but it might be something to bear in mind if you like peace and quiet. Also if you go to Tobermory go in early as it gets very busy ever since the advent of toddler tourism. The Whale trust do some cracking boat trips out into the sound from Tobermory looking for whales etc... We went on the two hour trip and saw a basking shark, loads of porpoise and a Minke whale swimming under the boat several times, brilliant! I've attached a picture of the lighthouse in the sunset as we were coming back on the boat.

All the spots overlooking the beack at Fidden are always popular but even in what passes for peak there we've always managed to find a spot overlooking the beach and sea. Just take something to mark out your pitch for when you wonder off in the van.


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi , 
I would avoid the second and third week of October each year 
as this is when the Island holds a closed road rally event, fantastic if you are into Rallycars , but not if you are looking for a peace full time. 
Mull is a very beautiful place to visit , never been in a Motorhome but am hoping to get there later this year.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks. We're off in 2nd week of August so are busy midge-proofing the van. Hope the mackerel are about.....


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

nickandchris said:


> We're off in 2nd week of August so are busy midge-proofing the van.


May I suggest you buy a mosquito net for your bed, they are very effective, mossies will get in no matter how well you midge proof the van.. :? 
We first bought one to use in France when we were plagued by mosquitoes.

product example 
http://www.nomadtravel.co.uk/store/customer/product.php?productid=19800

can be bought in most good camping stores.

Enjoy your holiday :wink:


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks. Actually we have ordered Scottish midge proof netting from Point North, a firm who sell tent fabrics. We used this in our previous van with great success. Shall attach it on top of the fly screens.
I know the horrors will get in through other gaps so we will have to cover all holes where wires come through as well as vents.


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

nickandchris said:


> Anyone know of free camping spots on Mull,preferably by the coast as we have a small boat? Thanks.


 Well HOW DID IT GO ? :roll:

We are off up there in a couple of weeks , did you find some good wild camping spots ?

Can't wait going when rally is on my favorite motorsport to watch .

Should be cool parked up in a live stage all the comforts of home , 
with rally cars flying past ! :wink:

Cheers 
Jenks


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, Jenks. Sorry, haven't been online for a while. Brilliant, best ever Scottish holiday we've ever had. Great for free camping, hardly any midges and just fantastic scenery. Have a look at http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/4b3a6/
It's my ramblings on this holiday. 
Have a great time,
Chris


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

nickandchris said:


> Hi, Jenks. Sorry, haven't been online for a while. Brilliant, best ever Scottish holiday we've ever had. Great for free camping, hardly any midges and just fantastic scenery. Have a look at http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/4b3a6/
> It's my ramblings on this holiday.
> Have a great time,
> Chris


 Hi , glad you had a great time. Could you tell me where I can get some water from on the isle as we plan on wildcamping ? Is there a outside tap at Calgary OR ANYWERE ELSE YOU FOUND ?

Cheers 
Jenks


----------

